# Cattleya mossiae v alba ‘Alvaro Pedera’



## tomp (Apr 12, 2022)




----------



## DrLeslieEe (Apr 12, 2022)

Looks vigorous!


----------



## tomp (Apr 13, 2022)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Looks vigorous!


Yes it is. I think she has 15 flowers on 5 inf. I have more light in my new space and those that love light are responding nicely.


----------



## GuRu (Apr 13, 2022)

They look lovely !


----------



## monocotman (Apr 13, 2022)

Amazing. Please post when they’re all out!


----------



## NEslipper (Apr 14, 2022)

Beautiful, don’t see many of these around!


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 17, 2022)

Elegant.
Id love to see the whole plant in all its glory, too.


----------



## Guldal (Apr 18, 2022)

Ozpaph said:


> Elegant.
> Id love to see the whole plant in all its glory, too.


Hear hear!


----------

